# IL-62 landing on grass



## sunny91 (May 2, 2009)

Sunny


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 2, 2009)

That was very cool...


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2009)

Love the full aft stick to bleed airspeed. Wow!


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2009)

That was very cool. Great control to get it down in the distance.


----------

